# Question about a Molten basketball, GP7x



## mymikall (Jun 12, 2016)

Hi everyone, i need you guys to tell me more for those who owns it or played once with it. I did some research but all i got is chinese shop sites with no details about the ball. All I know about it is from someone who sells the ball here in my country, he said it's a indoor/outdoor, more durable than the GG7X (that he also sells and at a lower price that the GP7X).
Is it a recent ball ? Because I can't find it on molten official website.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/orig...n-PU-Material-Official-Size7/32625167564.html


----------



## mymikall (Jun 12, 2016)

Basel said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/orig...n-PU-Material-Official-Size7/32625167564.html


Thank you Basel for the ball information, but is it better that the GG7X ? Since both are indoor/outdoor.


----------

